# Zlatograd - What have you done || tell your opinion about my video!



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, I have to say, you are a very good rider & have guts to keep getting back on! Kudos for sticking with it! I could totally see him ending up in a slaughter pen if you had'nt.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

And by the way, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## OBjaR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow I love this video. It reminds me so much of my mare, Willow. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## FutureRN (Aug 8, 2012)

That was such an artistic and creative video, I loved it! Nice job


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

I love the video! Really creative, I love 1:54-2:17! 
I subscribed !


----------



## OBjaR (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you all very much!!


----------



## amg800 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow this is amazing!


----------

